# How do I send a Private Message!!!



## gds58 (21 Dec 2011)

How the hell do I send a Private Message on this new and 'improved ' site. It used to be easy and now I can't see anywhere where there is a 'PM'option. Can somebody please enlighten me as it is starting to annoy me a lot!!!!


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2011)

Inbox


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Inbox


They are now called "Conversations".


----------



## gds58 (21 Dec 2011)

What do you mean 'Inbox' I want to send one not read one!!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2011)

click on inbox.
When that pops up press the start new conversation tab top right.

I have also moved your post to support and feedback.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2011)

If you click on "Inbox" to the right of your name, a drop down dialogue box appears, which gives you the option to "Start a Conversation".


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> click on inbox.
> When that pops up press the start new conversation tab top bottom right.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2011)

top right or bottom right OK!!!!!!


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2011)

Ok


----------



## gds58 (21 Dec 2011)

Jesus I thought the 'new' forum was supposed to have been made more 'user friendly'. The old one was dead simple and it seems odd that we now have to ask a question to find out how to do the (previously) simplest of tasks!), but whatever... I'll give it a try


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2011)

Why thank you, so pleased to have helped you out.


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2011)

gds58 said:


> Jesus I thought the 'new' forum was supposed to have been made more 'user friendly'. The old one was dead simple and it seems odd that we now have to ask a question to find out how to do the (previously) simplest of tasks!), but whatever... I'll give it a try


 
That'll be because you'd previously learned how to do it in the other software and were used to how it worked.

You'll be a dab-hand at doing stuff in this one too before too long ... 

Any problems, questions, "How to"s - just ask and we'll point you in the right direction ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## gds58 (22 Dec 2011)

Many thanks, I've used it now and all seems OK


----------



## martint235 (28 Dec 2011)

This seems a convenient place to put this: how do I delete a conversation? Or do I just "leave" it?


----------



## Shaun (30 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> This seems a convenient place to put this: how do I delete a conversation? Or do I just "leave" it?


 
Just leave it.

When all participants leave it is automatically deleted.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

